# Why do people consider Animal Crossing "bad"?



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

Forgive me if this is in the wrong category, but:

Why do people write so many articles about Animal Crossing being bad? I just noticed a few on a google search, and I didn't even feel like reading them because of all the crap people say about it.

So I'm just wondering, why do you guys think people want to make a happy-go-lucky and fun game such as Animal Crossing seem bad for you?


----------



## Paint (Aug 21, 2013)

Probably just don't understand it.
I mean, does paying off a house sound fun? Nope!
BUT IT IS..!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 21, 2013)

Because it promotes otaku citizenship. 

Seriously though, there's people who think it's bad? The only negative things I've heard about the game are either the people who think it's only for little kids or the people who just don't "get it" and find it boring.


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2013)

Many people just don't find the simulation genre very interesting. My Dad is one of those people. He's currently sat about a metre away from me playing an MMORPG - and I personally don't find those interesting at all. It's preference: different people like different things.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

I've read things about it being addicting (which, okay, I guess that can be "bad" but whatever.) and that it changes the way you look at the world... Meh. In a couple generations, we'll be living in space, for all we know. That certainly makes me look at the world differently, so... Really, anything would make me look at the world differently.


----------



## taylalatbh (Aug 21, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about it being a bad game. I don't agree with it anyway! I guess the only people who would think the game was bad was people who don't like the play this style of game. There's nothing _bad_ about the game, really.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 21, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> I've read things about it being addicting (which, okay, I guess that can be "bad" but whatever.) and that it changes the way you look at the world... Meh. In a couple generations, we'll be living in space, for all we know. That certainly makes me look at the world differently, so... Really, anything would make me look at the world differently.



Anything can be addicting if you let it be. There's people who are addicted to sports, people who are addicted to buying shoes, people who are addicted to reading books, people who are addicted to drinking caffeinated drinks... The list goes on. Doesn't necessarily make AC bad.

Also, changing the way you look at the world isn't always a bad thing. In fact, some of the best changes humanity has made in history have been a result of people changing they way they look at things. 

People just find always find reasons to hate things they don't like. Don't let it get to you.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> Anything can be addicting if you let it be. There's people who are addicted to sports, people who are addicted to buying shoes, people who are addicted to reading books, people who are addicted to drinking caffeinated drinks... The list goes on. Doesn't necessarily make AC bad.
> 
> Also, changing the way you look at the world isn't always a bad thing. In fact, some of the best changes humanity has made in history have been a result of people changing they way they look at things.
> 
> People just find always find reasons to hate things they don't like. Don't let it get to you.



I'm not letting it get to me, I'm just curious.

*You know, most of those are probably just people employed by rival businesses that want people to buy their games instead...*


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 21, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> I'm not letting it get to me, I'm just curious.
> 
> *You know, most of those are probably just people employed by rival businesses that want people to buy their games instead...*



It?s a conspiracy!!! D:


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 21, 2013)

This is news to me. All the reviews I've seen of the game have all been stellar. Is it considered bad among people who like to play video games? Or is it considered bad by folks who don't like video games anyway?

They complain that it changes the way they look at things? What does that mean? Are you looking at righ-wing political sites that whine that the game promotes community building? Are they annoyed that we're expected to treat common animals as our neighbors; and go out of our way to help these neighbors? Is it bad to have a Beautiful Town by ordinance? Is the problem that you need community consent to open a night club? Do they hate the fact that ordinary villagers can suggest public works projects?


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> This is news to me. All the reviews I've seen of the game have all been stellar. Is it considered bad among people who like to play video games? Or is it considered bad by folks who don't like video games anyway?
> 
> They complain that it changes the way they look at things? What does that mean? Are you looking at righ-wing political sites that whine that the game promotes community building? Are they annoyed that we're expected to treat common animals as our neighbors; and go out of our way to help these neighbors? Is it bad to have a Beautiful Town by ordinance? Is the problem that you need community consent to open a night club? Do they hate the fact that ordinary villagers can suggest public works projects?



Lol.. amen to that.

However, I haven't noticed any major hate towards the game. Unless I'm just really oblivious to it all of the sudden.

But most of the haters are just people who don't like this sort of game - which is fine, so long as they aren't being total twits about it.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 21, 2013)

I have so many friends who have 3DS's all over the world, and most of them don't know what the hell animal crossing is. They think its a weird name and I'm just like "omfg you don't know?"

People hate games that sound boring, this is just one that isn't


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 21, 2013)

It's probably a lot less to do with rivals posting negative reviews (whilst that does go on, it seems rather petty for anyone to do this) and more to do with people just not liking the game, simple...

You can't please everyone and not everyone is going to like everything.  How boring would that be?  I'm not a fan of sports games (FIFA, basketball etc) and yet they have a massive market!


----------



## LostCody (Aug 21, 2013)

I have not read any of these that you said are out there but animal crossing is not perfect,and I assume they have some justifiable reasons for hating the game.
some people don't like what you think might be perfect so accept this and move on,make a lot more bells this way=p


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 21, 2013)

That's weird, because none of the game sites I go to have a bad word to say about AC. Instead what is more common are people who say "I don't get why Animal Crossing is so popular". 

I used to be one of those people, but now I understand. /_\


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2013)

Some people think all you do is just walk around because there is no "levels" and such.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 21, 2013)

Some people really just plain don't like games with no real direction. 

I don't see anything wrong with Animal Crossing, in fact I think that New Leaf can be an interesting tool at learning about fish, art, fossils, and insects as well as helping people to learn to like the little things in life. Like talking to people, writing letters instead of text messages, fishing, catching bugs, growing flowers/trees, and treasure hunts....


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Haters gonna hate. People are wayyy too obsessed with things like COD and shooters, and they think relaxed gaming is stupid and boring. I have an idea. READ ABOUT IT, PEOPLE!


----------



## Cardbored (Aug 21, 2013)

If they aren't blatantly trolling then it's their own opinion that should be respected.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2013)

My sister didn't really like City Folk, but when I told her all the good things about New Leaf, she said she'd try it. She's thinking about getting it for her birthday. \(^o^)/


----------



## pietrofu (Aug 21, 2013)

Not at all. Animal crossing is a wonderful game. Not only is it fun but i've been many great friends. In my opinion it can only get better from here.


----------



## Momi (Aug 21, 2013)

I just wrote a comment toward the video about Animal Crossing supporting Otaku Citizenship. I'd like to cross-reference it here. ;u;



> I think that the idea of Animal Crossing is partly to appease the controlling aspect of the individual. We live in reality, where many things in our lives are beyond our control. If anything, Animal Crossing provides a safe environment where you are allowed to be controlling and obsessive, where otherwise you would not be able to be.
> 
> Considering Japanese society is very much about regularity and not deviating from the norm (perhaps even moreso than﻿ American society), the game provides the means for people to let out those 'urges' safely. It's much like the Sims, or any other similar game in which it gives you this amount of control. The 'mask' of having cutesy elements is simply a stylistic choice, where the Sims﻿ does not provide. Some people wish to fully separate their control impulses from reality, and providing a very animated, distinctive style helps the brain further separate the difference between being a 'tyrant' (whether kind or terrible) in your game, and being a tyrant in real life.
> 
> ...



... Phew it's long. ;u; But this pretty much sums up my opinion on the game. I don't feel it makes people obsessive; I feel more that it provides people with certain obsessive urges a safe space to let out. c:


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 21, 2013)

> Why do people write so many articles about Animal Crossing being bad? I just noticed a few on a google search, and *I didn't even feel like reading them because of all the crap people say about it.*


Maybe if you _did_ read them, you'd have your answer? Just sayin. You can find support for just about any unpopular opinion in a quick Google search- that doesn't mean that opinion is held by a meaningful majority. It doesn't even mean that the opinion qualifies as a trend. I have noticed a few satirical articles written about AC, and how it reinforces undesirable social ideals, and how it encourages conformist thinking. Broadly speaking, these are both true, and yet, cogent counterarguments can also be made that ACNL is a creative outlet, and that it encourages positive social values. 

tl;dr: It's the internet. Of course there will be people who think Animal Crossing sucks and is bad for you.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 21, 2013)

Who really cares what other people think?


If you're going to base your opinion off of a total stranger's opinion then why even bother to do anything at all? lol


Reviews are stupid. Sorry to anyone who might do reviews but really all a review is is someone's opinion. They might be insightful to help figure out what sort of game you're looking for but other than that it's just how one person feels about the game.


----------



## Amykins (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think the stigma is that it's a bad game, I think it's that gamers consider it a casual game. I dunno. I think a lot of immature gamers feel that if a game isn't hard core then it's not worth their time. I can't speak for all gamers of course, but I do know that I get my fair share of "fake geek girl" shaming when I say I like games like pokemon and animal crossing because those are "girly games". They apparently don't seem to consider that I also used to place in Street Fighter tourneys and am in the Gold Tier of Starcraft 2. Details, details.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 21, 2013)

The only negativity I've seen about it is that is is meant to be real time.  People will act in an addicted manner and play all day long trying to make bells or collect items in all the different ways.  A lot of people will sit there and play non-stop to make sure that they don't miss something.  A game like this is just as bad as Call of Duty or whatever just because of the addiction factor.  There really is nothing "bad" about it in any other sense because it is an easy-going "child's" game.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 21, 2013)

I was unaware people considered this series to be bad. Well. Besides that one time where news people were claiming that Toritimer was really some pedophile in disguise as if someone was controlling the NPCs in the game. And that's just because ignorant news media! 

Really, I don't care what people think about the game. I know it's not bad. If they want to hate one it and make up weird assumptions, let them. It's not gonna make me enjoy my game any less!


----------



## Bubble Pop (Aug 21, 2013)

The game has had so many glittering reviews. I really wouldn't take a few randoms to heart.

And may I bring to peoples attention that this game has sold over 5 million copies worldwide. I think that alone stomps out any negativity from naysayers.


----------



## Tangy_Cat (Aug 21, 2013)

It annoys me those who call the game childish. The game is a great for escapism and for pure relaxation. It is so refreshing to come back from work, play the game and chill. It is quirky, addictive and child _and_ adult friendly. I am past caring what people think now.


----------



## locker (Aug 21, 2013)

my fnds think it looks like the dumbest game ever and don't believe me when i say its AMAZING


----------



## MisstreneDelta (Aug 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Who really cares what other people think?
> 
> 
> If you're going to base your opinion off of a total stranger's opinion then why even bother to do anything at all? lol
> ...



^ Couldn't have agreed more. 

Personally, I used to read reviews to get a basic 'idea' or 'understanding' of one (or several) opinions to ultimately base my decision around the fact if I should buy a game or not. I have then learned that this would not be the case as many people who deem a game 'terrible' always wound up having the exact opposite opinion of my own. Listening to others opinions and then claiming them as 'factual' and not buying a game because of 'so and sos' reasons is very ignorant and childish. Everyone is entitled to have their own personal opinions, however, that doesn't make them at the very bit, right.

In the end, all that matters is what YOU think of the game, and nobody else. If you like the game, then that is where you stand. If someone else doesn't, then that is their own decision.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Who really cares what other people think?
> 
> 
> If you're going to base your opinion off of a total stranger's opinion then why even bother to do anything at all? lol
> ...



As much as I might hate to admit it, this is true.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 22, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Maybe if you _did_ read them, you'd have your answer? Just sayin. You can find support for just about any unpopular opinion in a quick Google search- that doesn't mean that opinion is held by a meaningful majority. It doesn't even mean that the opinion qualifies as a trend. I have noticed a few satirical articles written about AC, and how it reinforces undesirable social ideals, and how it encourages conformist thinking. Broadly speaking, these are both true, and yet, cogent counterarguments can also be made that ACNL is a creative outlet, and that it encourages positive social values.
> 
> tl;dr: It's the internet. Of course there will be people who think Animal Crossing sucks and is bad for you.



The reason I've stopped reading them is because I've read several of them out of curiosity and people have written dumb things like talking animals is a bad thing, and that paying money to a raccoon is stupid. In my opinion, I'd classify that as crap.


----------



## chillv (Aug 22, 2013)

They could just personally not like it


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 22, 2013)

*To those of you who were saying that it's their opinion, that's not exactly what I meant.

People can dislike Animal Crossing if they want, but I'm saying, why do people say Animal Crossing is bad for you and that it can ruin your life?*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 22, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> *To those of you who were saying that it's their opinion, that's not exactly what I meant.
> 
> People can dislike Animal Crossing if they want, but I'm saying, why do people say Animal Crossing is bad for you and that it can ruin your life?*



Because some people would rather bash on something to get their opinion across rather than just saying they don't enjoy it.

I think that in this case some people can't handle Animal Crossing because it's a drawn out game. It doesn't end in three days like a lot of other games do. You have to put time and effort into it and if all people are used to is playing a game for a few days and beating it and done with it forever they aren't going to understand a game like AC.


----------



## LerkeTurkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Who in their right mind says a video game intended for children can ruin your life? The only way I can see this game ruining my life is when I'm hooked on beetle farming because I spend _way_ too many hours confined in my room.

Now, I can understand why this game may have negative reviews because it is a little mundane, but bad for you? No way.


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 22, 2013)

Reading reviews its not critically bad- but everyone has their own opinion and people may say this because they have played another game in the series or a similar game
I play everyday and still have plenty of time to do whatever!

That is a good point from Prof Gallows as well- ACNL is an endless game!


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, but still. There're reviews- "How Animal Crossing ruins your life" and stuff that's just stupid. How can a simple, happy game ruin your life?


----------



## Spider (Aug 22, 2013)

I thought Animal Crossing was getting good reviews but I have only read a few in PC Gamer and in Amazon. It has charted in at No 2 everywhere so that must count as a good advert/review. I think that people that do play video games are used to doing something more exciting like killing/beating up people or going on an adventure. The adults/children that don't play video games are the protential market they are the ones that could enjoy playing Animal Crossing. The UK adverts are advertising it as a young woman playing.


----------



## chillv (Aug 22, 2013)

Animal Crossing is not a game that is for everyone. First off, I don't believe every person will enjoy having to catch fish and rare bugs or hitting rocks to get money. Also, people may find paying off your house to be very tedious (and I wouldn't blame them either). I also think people may not like the real time gameplay if they are into games like the sims where they can speed through things with ease. Lastly, people may be more into action games and may find Animal Crossing's relaxed gameplay to be boring and even kiddy (I really don't like those type of gamers).


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 22, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Yeah, but still. There're reviews- "How Animal Crossing ruins your life" and stuff that's just stupid. How can a simple, happy game ruin your life?



Is this the feature you're talking about?

http://metro.co.uk/2013/06/29/how-animal-crossing-ruins-your-life-readers-feature-3860797/

I think this is a tongue-in-cheek piece about the writer's gaming habits. It isn't a review of the game or a critique of its fans. I don't doubt there are people who don't like the game for a variety of reasons. This particular article,  however, is a humorous piece writen by a fan of the series.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 22, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Is this the feature you're talking about?
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/06/29/how-animal-crossing-ruins-your-life-readers-feature-3860797/
> 
> I think this is a tongue-in-cheek piece about the writer's gaming habits. It isn't a review of the game or a critique of its fans. I don't doubt there are people who don't like the game for a variety of reasons. This particular article,  however, is a humorous piece writen by a fan of the series.



No, it wasn't that. The writer was actually criticizing the game and saying it's bad for you.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 22, 2013)

Those people are probably the same ones who say that video games cause people to go out and kill other people. Crazy people.

They're idiots~♥


----------

